# Компьютерные технологии > Игры (games) > Action & Arcade >  Portal 2 (2011) X-Box 360(скачать)

## wezzy21

*Жанр*: Racing (Cars), Simulator, 3D
*Платформа*: X-Box 360
*Разработчик*: Nuclear Monkey Software и Valve
*Издательство*: Valve
*Тип релиза*: Полный
*Прошивка*: iXtreme: 11-ая волна
*Регион*: Region Free
*Язык интерфейса*: русский (текст и звук)
*Размер*: 7,30 Гб

Портальная головоломка, покорившая любителей паззлов, экшена и неповторимого юмора от сценаристов компании Valve – возвращается!
Действие игры происходите через несколько сотен лет, после событий первой части. Главная героиня обнаруживает, что все это время находилась возле разрушенной лаборатории, пребывая в состоянии анабиоза. Ее встречает один из модулей персональностей ГлэДОС, Уитли, который предлагает выбраться на свободу с помощью спасательной капсулы. Но у ГЛэДОС совсем другие планы на счет нашей героини...

*Особенности*:
- Улучшенная физика. В Portal 2 всё стало еще интереснее, необычнее и запутаннее, но никак не сложнее!
- Одиночная кампания. Захватывающий сюжет и необычная игровая механика заставят забыть о времени и не дадут оторваться от экрана на протяжении нескольких часов
- Музыкальный гипноз. Оригинальный саундтрек великолепно вписывается в необычную атмосферу вселенной Portal
- Игра на двоих. Независимая сюжетная линия, новые персонажи и уникальные особенности геймплея

*Установка*:
1. Записать образ на двухслойный DVD диск
2. Вставить в консоль
3. Приятной игры!

Скриншоты*Скрытый текст*


 AGBX*Скрытый текст*

*[Letitbit]* - скачать
*[Vip-file]* - скачать
*[Shareflare]* - скачать
*[DepositFiles]* - (по частям)1 2 3 4

----------

